# Natalie Woolsey Memorial Toy Drive



## C.Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

On December 3rd at McLean Park there will be a multi-faceted fundraiser, including a BBQ, Auction, Raffle, Washer Tournament, Live Music featuring "The Matt Mathis Band", & a Vendor/Sponsor Expo. We are encouraging businesses in the community to participate in the Vendor Expo by making a minimum of a $50 donation; this will allow you to set up a table to sell your items and/or market your business. If you are unable to participate in the Vendor Expo, any donations would be appreciated. All sponsors will be recognized on our sponsor banner.

Each year children in the Brazoria County CPS/Foster Care system provide the Brazoria County Alliance for Children (BCAC) and Community Partners program with a Christmas Wish List containing three items. Thanks to the help of volunteers and sponsors, in 2010 Community Partners were able to provide three gifts to each of the 445 children in the Brazoria County CPS/Foster Care system.

In the past the "Natalie Woolsey Memorial Toy Drive" has worked with Community Partners through the Festival of Lights Pageant to fulfill the Christmas Wish Lists of the Brazoria County Foster Children. The pageant will no longer be held so, to keep the Memorial Toy Drive growing and the children's holiday wishes being fulfilled, community members are encouraged to sponsor and/or volunteer in a fundraiser to support the charity.

Volunteering your time and/or a financial in-kind gift will help provide emotional support, healing, and joy to so many Brazoria County children who have been affected by abuse and neglect. All of this is possible due to your generosity and support, and for that, we thank you!

Donations: 
We are asking people to donate any of the following: Raffle and Auction Items, uncooked brisket in the original packaging, toys, gift cards to buy toys, and monetary donations. Checks can be made to Brazoria County Alliance for Children (BCAC). Any and all donations (monetary/items) can be dropped off at Advanced Nutrition 435 This Way / Lake Jackson, Tx 77566.

Contacts: 
For general questions and more information about volunteering, brisket donations, and monetary contributions, please contact Josie Leyba LaChance @ 979-487-9354 or [email protected]. OR Sandy Pettey Adams @ 979-265-9517or [email protected]

For Auction and Raffle questions or donations please contact Lisa Boykin Custer @ 979-292-9362 or [email protected]

For Vendor/Sponsor questions and registration forms please contact Cristin Johnston Grandjean @ 979-549-4931 or [email protected]


----------

